# Severe anorectal burning and pain after diarrhea



## Citrine

I have been experiencing bouts of diarrhea that leave me with horrible burning and stinging pain in my anus/rectum. I know that it's just the irritation from the diarrhea, but it is so incredibly painful. I have tried hydrocortisone suppositories, A&D ointment, hemorrhoid wipes (with witch hazel and aloe), balneol, and lidocaine gel. I received temporary and mild relief from the suppositories and lidocaine.I am wondering if anyone has tried anurex/ anuice/ hemorr-ice? I do suffer from chronic hemorrhoids, but I am not sure if ice would make the pain better or worse. Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## PD85

Metamucil is a godsend for hemorrhoids. Cures mine every time. The rest of the stuff is just treating symptoms.


----------



## BQ

Citrine have you tried a sitz bath or just a regular soak in the tub?


----------



## Big_D

PD85 said:


> Metamucil is a godsend for hemorrhoids. Cures mine every time. The rest of the stuff is just treating symptoms.


Would Citrucel do the same thing?


----------



## Curb Appeal

I have a jar of coconut oil, which I apply to my anus at night and after a bout of diarrhea. It helps to first splash off any residual, um, stuff, which is easier on sensitive tissues than wiping, wiping, wiping. Coconut oil not only smells good and makes you think of a nice beach holiday instead of your aching gut, but it is inexpensive and available in most grocery stores.


----------



## Feline_Divine

I have a similar problem. When I mentioned it to my gastro, she gave me a sample of Calmoseptine. She said that a lot patients really liked the stuff. I did too, but since I couldn't find it at Walmart or CVS, I had to order it off of amazon.com. I am glad I did. I really helps.


----------



## PD85

Big_D said:


> Would Citrucel do the same thing?


For me, no it doesn't help.


----------



## em_t

I use Proctofoam which we have in the UK and its great. Its a foam enema that you apply three times a day and it just makes you go ahhhhh after using it. Its great! Ask your doctor about it. I think it was originally designed for Colitis patients and then they extended its use to people with haemorrhoids and anal fissures. You'll not regret it if you can get it!


----------

